# Cosmetics Company Store - Washington and Oregon state



## SarahKnowsitAll (Sep 29, 2014)

I recently went to my CCO in Washington and Oregon (called the Cosmetics Company Store (CCS)) and got:
  --Peach Stock lipstick for just under $12 (Oregon)
  --the limited edition MSF in Perfect Topping (stocked at both WA and OR)
  --AND the limited edition crushed metallic pigments set in Aloha (both at WA and OR). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Happy Shopping!!


----------

